# Help with remote



## morganboat (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a pioneer axd7435 and need to control a panasonic plasma tv with it. How do I do that?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a link to the manual for one of the Pioneer receivers which I believe included your remote. Instructions for programming the remote start on pg 51.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/p.../315642730VSX1016TXVOperatingInstructions.pdf


----------

